# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch dã ngoại madagui giá rẻ 790.000 2 ngày 1 đêm, tour dã ngoại

## tancuong_abctravel

Tour dã ngoại madagui, du lịch madagui, tour madagui hè 2012, tour giá rẻ madagui, team building madagui

Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM
ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)

Giá:790.000 VNĐ

Chương trình Du lịch Madagui
(Thời gian: 02 Ngày 01 Đêm; Phương tiện: Ô tô)

“Nằm trên mặt tiền QL 20, cách tp HCM 152km. rừng Madagui một phần của rừng quốc gia Nam Cát Tiên. Rừng Madagui hội tụ tất cả các yếu tố để khách đến nghĩ dưỡng, tổ chức các họat động vui chơi, cắm trại, team building…khám phá sự kỳ thú pha chút mạo hiểm của núi rừng hoang sơ…”

Ngày 1: TP HỒ CHÍ MINH – MADAGUI  

06h30: Xe và hướng dẫn ABC Travel  đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi MADAGUI, Quý khách dừng chân ăn sáng tại Nhà Hàng Long
Phụng( Suối Tiên ). Tiếp tục hành trình – Quý khách tham gia trò chơi, thi hát karaoke, đố vui,… trên xe. 
10h00: Đến khu du lich MADAGUI, Quý  khách đi bộ qua cầu treo bắc qua dòng suối tiên hoặc có thể đi xe jeep vào khu villa - nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi  thư giản …
11h30: Quý khách Dùng cơm trưa tại Nhà hàng Trà My Vàng với các món đặc sản cá suối,rau rừng. 
14h00 : Quý khách tham gia trò chơi bắn súng sơn, đánh trận dã ngoài trời,tham gia cuộc đua thuyền vượt thác ngọn mục.
17h00 : Quý khách thư giãn , tắm hồ bơi 3 tầng …Hoặc chơi Tenis…
18h30: Quý khách dung cơm tối nơi hoàng hôn nơi phố núi. Tham gia chương trình lửa trại vô cùng hấp dẫn, vui nhộn và náo nhiệt.

Ngày 2: MADAGUI- TP HỒ CHÍ MINH  

07h00: Quý  khách dùng điểm tâm buffet tại Nhà  hàng khu du lịch Madagui. 
08h00: Quý khách tham quan Thiên Phúc Sơn Động , Hang tử thần ….chơi trò chơi trượt cỏ, cỡi ngựa chinh phục, khám phá núi rừng madagui.
12h00: Quý  khách làm thủ tục trả phòng. Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Trà My vàng, nghỉ ngơi.
13h30 : Khởi hành về tp Hồ Chí Minh . 
17h00: Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách về tới điểm đón ban đầu, ABC Travel  tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Qúy khách !



GIÁ TOUR: 790.000 VNĐ

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
+ Xe  Du lịch Aero Space 45 chỗ  đời mới  máy lạnh, video.
+ Ăn uống theo chương trình : 
- 02 bữa sáng – 01 bữa trên đường đi + 01 bữa tại nhà hàng khu du lịch MADAGUI
- 02 bữa trưa set menu – 01 bữa tối
+ Vé tham quan các điểm trong khu du lịch .
+ Khách sạn khu Villa – Phòng: 2 - 4 người
+ Bảo hiểm trọn tour.
+ Hướng dẫn viên trẻ nhiệt tình vui vẻ phục vụ suốt tuyến.
+ Nón du lịch 
+ Khăn lạnh + nước Suối trên xe.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:

+ Chi phí trò chơi:Bắn sung sơn, đánh trận dã tại khu du lịch, Đua thuyền vượt thác trên sông Madagui

+ Thuế VAT

ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !
ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

Công ty Du lịch ABC chuyên tour nha trang giá rẻ, tour đà lạt giá rẻ và nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn khác nữa.

----------

